

The Herman Miller Embody Chair - jseliger
http://www.slashgear.com/herman-miller-embody-chair-1600-aeron-successor-0618428/

======
pmichaud
I wonder when seriously diminishing returns on investment in an office chair
kicks in? Is there really a substantial difference in comfort or health
compared to the Aeron or even the Mirra?

~~~
solutionyogi
According to Joel, over the lifetime of the Aeron chair, it costs less than
toilet paper.
[http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/FieldGuidetoDeveloper...](http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/FieldGuidetoDevelopers.html)

When I moved to different office last year, we were all given Mirra chair
(another model by Herman Miller) and I can attest that they are EXTREMELY
comfortable. Earlier, I used to get off the chair to catch a break but these
days, I get off from my desk when I want to not because I am tired of seating
in the chair. The chair's build quality is excellent and I can see that this
chair can easily last 5+ years.

I have decided to buy Mirra for myself at home, the basic model costs around
600$, which is a small cost if it helps avoid problems with back
injuries/fatigue.

~~~
voidmain
"over the lifetime of the Aeron chair, it costs less than toilet paper"

But which would you rather do without?

~~~
solutionyogi
Well, there is no choice between toilet paper and a chair. He was trying to
explain how Aeron chair is not as expensive as one may assume from the price
tag.

